# CyberPunk 2077 Mod



## ToruMod (Oct 17, 2020)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Case: In Win 925CPU: Intel Core i7-10700KMB: ASUS ROG MAXIMUS XII EXTREMEVGA: ASUS ROG-STRIX-RTX2080TI-O11G-GAMINGRAM: XPG SPECTRIX D60G DDR4 4133mhz 8GB x 4SSD: XPG SX8100 PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 1TBPSU: FSP Hydro G Pro 1000WWater: BitspowerSleeving: MDPC-X

*Mods:*
Custom PaintingCustom reservoirHandmade Custom Sleeved Cable

This is a "CyberPunk 2077" theme custom PC and case mod.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Oct 19, 2020)

I voted 4/10 because:

Its ok, but just some stickers and yellow is not enough to really call it a case mod or cyberpunk 2077 imo


----------



## MetallicAcid (Oct 26, 2020)

I voted 10/10 because:

The originality and craftsmanship on display here make this PC a 10/10 for me. 

As a PC modder myself, I can truly appreciate the time, effort, and work that has gone into making this custom computer.


----------



## French Fab Factorie (Nov 30, 2020)

ZoneDymo said:


> I voted 4/10 because:
> 
> Its ok, but just some stickers and yellow is not enough to really call it a case mod or cyberpunk 2077 imo



Hi, did you go on Bit tech forum to see the work ?

Very quite Like your work !

CanardWC from bit tech forum


----------



## ReaperX87 (Dec 30, 2020)

Definitely deserves a solid 10/10 for the hard work with the metal pipe bends, and the all out aesthetics, this case is truly a  beautiful build, good job man. Between the bends and the coloring of everything i think you hit the nail on the head when trying to get a cyberpunk feel. The Chrome was a nice touch!


----------

